# Dash Gauge Trim Rings '67 GTO



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

The two LH trim rings have fallen off. What is the best way to secure them? 2-part epoxy is what I am thinking but I almost hate to use something that permanent.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Andrew69 said:


> The two LH trim rings have fallen off. What is the best way to secure them? 2-part epoxy is what I am thinking but I almost hate to use something that permanent.


A few drops of super glue via the pen applicator ??


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

What was used or came with with the aftermarket rings originally?


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

As was suggested I used some silicone gasket material. Taped them in place and they seem to be holding.

Thanks!


----------

